# my growing collection (loads of pics)



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi as i always enjoy reading this section i thought its time that i added my collection so you lot can see what iv got.

Iv only been into detailing for bout 5 months now and i carnt stop now

Hears what iv been using sinse i got my 1st car 4 years ago









And hears my kit now
Autoglym









Polish and glaze









Iron-x bare bones









spray bottles

















Snow foam









Bulk

















Brushes, mits, applicators and clay and my new dodo supernatural hybrid

















Polishing pads









wet sanding









cloths









metal polish wheel wax and bits









cleaner accessories









My new tool bag









Das6 pro









My new CYC EP800

















How all my things are stored

























Iv also got a vax6131 a karcher pressure washer some drying towels and some more cloths

Hope you enjoyd


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW nice kit there mate .


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection mate, you've definitely caught the bug :thumb:

Where did you get the brush under the noodle mitt from?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i had that brush form the what shop it was only £1 iv also seen them in asda


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

is ther anything that you can see that im missing?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

sean20 said:


> i had that brush form the what shop it was only £1 iv also seen them in asda


Has yours got the fluffy bits on the end of the bristles? Seen one in asda but weren't keen on the fluffy bits as they kept coming off.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

no i dunt think it hase but it is very good on the tiers an for a pound carnt go wrong


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

great collection..


----------



## robgti (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW very nice collection you have there.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im looking at trying some more dodo and chemical guys things now


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thought i would do a update as i havnt updated in ages.

i had a bit of a bad day in work yesterday where nothing was goin write and i knew that i was expecting a delivery so thinking of that made it worth it










got a few other things that i got a few weeks ago that il post up soon


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

What a collection,:thumb: What are them two buckets?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks. theyr zaino buckets with grit guards


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

The bug has well and truely bitten there then. Nice collection matey:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Im liking the zaino purchase.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys carnt wait for a dry weekend now to try out the zaino iv got 3 cars to prep redy for the winter.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice collection


Brian


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You got some really nice gear there Sean! I remember when you first came on here mate, now you got the detailing bug real bad!!!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice collection. I take it the 1Ltr bottles of AG were on offer somewhere?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes the 1ltr bottles were at a bootsale so i grabbed the lot.

thanks for all the comments guys i think the next purchase will be a good wax


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a mahooooosive collection mate :doublesho


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks iv still got some more that aunt in the pics. il have to get some new pics up soon


----------



## Susel (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice collection!
How find you EP800 rotary polisher!?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

the EP800 is a grate machine its so small and compact and so light. i went for it cos its the similar to the das6 pro which i got on very well with. its a rely good rotary to begin with


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great collection you have , not cheap this detailing but great to see the finished results


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes the results are well worth it and i also finde it relaxing lol


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all as some of you may know lately iv been feeling that iv been loosing interest in detailing but now iv got a few more cars to do im rely looking forwod to doing them and getting the love back.

and as i havnt bought any new stuff for a while i want to make a few orders and im asking you what do you think i could need/worth getting
one thing im getting is the autobrites underbody lance and C5 for my new wheels

fire away guys what do you think


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice assortment matey


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

great stuff and very similar to my own shelfing etc.great minds think alike


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys 
me and my step dad fit kitchens and bathrooms so if we get a damaged unit il have it for the garage. next project is to make a custom draw unit 

any ideas or suggestions on what i should get?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

just added 30ml of gtechniq c5 to the collection


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice collection


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks mate iv got more since them pics got taken.

nice 106 you got there to


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice gear you got there!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

small update


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

got a few deliveries today 
got home to this










so i started with the smallest box first which was from chemical guys 
















still got a wooly mamouth to follow

next was i4 detailing 









then cleanyour car 









and something that i bought my self before christmas









and my christmas present off my uncle 









im still waiting on another big order and a ptg


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

photo of cleanyour car


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice haul


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks mate iv just made another big order with some wet sanding gear and a gtechnic order to be made 

im still waiting for my ptg to arrive been waiting for over a week now from when i got told it got posted


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very nice collection there, plus its neat.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks mate 
when i keep it tidy i know where every thing is and easy to keep an eye if im running low on anything


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

another small delivery today. sorry for the photo quality was taken on my phone


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

got another delivery today


















iv got to stop buying things now but i dunt think it will happen.
il try and get a photo of all my gear together one day soon


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Some collection or what!!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks mate iv just ordered some more to go with all that lot


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Great collection mate!:doublesho


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

wow that is alot of kit


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice kit Sean! Plenty of great products there mate!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How much was that jewson bag I you don't mind me asking? Looks ideal!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for all the comments guys

i had the jewsons bag of my girlfriends dad i think it was about £15 -20


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

small update

3m sanding discs 75mm i thought these would come in real handy for wheels or wetsanding small or tight areas


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

got a new wax to add to my growing wax collection










4oz of vintage


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Vintage is a stunning piece of work,youll love it.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks mate i hope i do love it just need the summer to come now so i can give it a go


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

got another delivery today


































iv got a day off tomorrow so il try and get some photos of all my collection together


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

few new items bought this week









i love these theyr so handy

i was originally only going to order a bottle of I1 and then ended up with this lot


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

very nice collection


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice collection, btw you don't need to type


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> nice collection, btw you don't need to type at the ends of the picture links, its already there courtesy of photobucket ;)[/quote]
> 
> sorry mate i just copy the image link from photo bucket and when i paste it in hear it automatic appears. do i just need to deleat the end bit?


----------

